# Weekly Photo Challenge #24 for Week of 12/27/15



## wvdawg (Dec 27, 2015)

This week's theme is - New - the interpretation is up to you. 
The Rules:

#1- Photos will be in compliance with the rules of this forum.

#2- This is NOT a competition. The sole intent of this challenge is fun and friendship.

#3- There are no "image quality" standards or requirements. Shots taken with cell phones, iPads, point & shoots, etc. are just as welcome as those taken with DSLRs and top of the line gear. This challenge is about participation and enjoying photography.

#4- Submitted photos will be new pics taken just for this week's challenge. The intent is to get out there and have fun with photography, not to show off stuff you’ve already taken. 

#5- Please submit only one photo per week in the challenge thread that shows your interpretation of this week's theme. Be creative! (You may start your own thread for sharing of your other shots.) 

#6- Challenge yourself to be a participant of each week's challenge, but feel free to jump in at any point.

#7- HAVE FUN!

Dennis


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 28, 2015)

*Happy New Year!*

Built a *new* room in the basement - my place to relax and spend time with friends and family remembering the happy times spent hunting together.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 28, 2015)

WOW that is BEAUTIFUL Dennis 


Oh and you mushed a great picture also


----------



## carver (Dec 28, 2015)

I agree with Mike, you did a great job on the man cave Dennis


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 28, 2015)

Now that is a man cave!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carver (Dec 30, 2015)

*New friend*

keeping the tree rats at bay


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 30, 2015)

Neat capture of your new friend - that will surely help curtail the population.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 31, 2015)

NEW tracks in the snow


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 1, 2016)

Good one Mike!  Nice interpretation!


----------



## Batgirl (Jan 3, 2016)

Visited a "new" location.  Will be going back in Spring.


----------



## rip18 (Jan 4, 2016)

Ooh - love the room, wvdawg!

Good job on being out in the wet & getting a cool bird, Carver!

Now that country looks really different from what I'm seeing, LMLXS!

What you looking for in the new spot, Batgirl?

Good ones, all!


----------



## Batgirl (Jan 4, 2016)

rip18 said:


> Ooh - love the room, wvdawg!
> 
> Good job on being out in the wet & getting a cool bird, Carver!
> 
> ...



The new spot is a bird sanctuary about 20 minutes from home.  Had no idea that it existed.  Supposedly, a lot of good things to see in the spring.


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 4, 2016)

Looks like some good opportunity with your new found place Batgirl!  Can't wait to see some bird shots from there.


----------

